# Connecticut Officer Suffers Heart Attack in Police Station



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

We lost another officer in CT. This one not as well known but still as important. 

RUSSELL J. DINNAGE
Officer.Com News

Stamford, CT -- Sgt. James Delano, 51, a 27-year veteran of the Stamford, CT police department suffered a heart attack in the police station Dec. 28 and later died in Bridgeport hospital Jan. 4, according to Sgt. Shawinsky of the Stamford Police Department. 

Delano went to the department Dec. 28 at 11 p.m. to work the night shift until 7 a.m. At approximately 5 a.m. he was discovered unconscious by another officer in the jail watch area of the station. Medics arrived to transport him to Stamford hospital. He was later transported to Bridgeport Hospital where he spent a week in a coma before passing away Jan. 4. 

The department has not yet determined whether Sgt. Delano's death will be ruled an on-duty death, and the incident is under investigation. 

Visitation will be Thursday, Jan. 6 from 3 to 8 p.m. at the Abriola Parkview Funeral Home, 419 White Plains Rd., Trumbull. 

The police funeral will be Friday, Jan. 7 at 10 a.m. at the St. Theresa Church, 5301 Main St., Trumbull. 

Internment will follow in Mount Calvary Cemetery, White Plains, NY. 

Sgt. Delano is survived by his father, James W. Delano and his mother, Kathleen E. Goane Delano of White Plains, NY, his daughters Sarah Elizabeth Delano and her fianc?e, Brian C. Stowe of Warwick, RI and Alicia Ann Delano and her husband, Jeffrey S. Littwinn of Roslyn Heights, NY, three brothers, two sisters, as well as four nieces and six nephews.


----------

